# True blood fans?



## chriscato (Aug 29, 2009)

Anyone else love true blood? Anyone else completely anxious to see the last episode for this season?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Meh. I watched the first season and half the second season.... I pull up episodes when I can't find anything else to watch, but to be honest, I really can't get into it. All the southern cliches bother me.
Now Dexter.... that's a show I can get into. I'm in to that, weeds, entourage, and Californication, as far as the premium channels go. God bless the internet. When I got my service, they asked me if I wanted to hook up satellite while I was at it. I asked WTF for, anything I wanna watch can be stolen off the web!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I catch it when I can. It is pretty good, but I've missed some episodes and didn't see last season at all.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

DEXTER ROCKS!!!!


----------



## chriscato (Aug 29, 2009)

I watch Dexter religiously but I absolutely love true blood


----------



## kenmoore (Sep 1, 2009)

*true blood/dexter*

me and my mom love watching dexter.we have seen every episode and cant wait for the new season in september.we also love trueblood and have seen every episode and i cant wait for the finale in 2 weeks on sunday.


----------



## jmqc19 (Oct 17, 2009)

i love that show, btw there was a pitbull in las night's episode hahaha it was a fun scene.


----------



## tamewildlife (Jun 27, 2010)

*frosty*

my name is Tim and i am the trainer for the pit bull on true blood.His name is FRosty and is a regular this year so keep watching for there is more to come from Frosty!!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

o just started watching Dexter. i finished the second season last night. definitely one of my favorite shows ever


----------

